

16-layer disc with 400 GB capacity - ideas101
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tgdaily.com%2Fcontent%2Fview%2F38271%2F135%2F&ei=Oq9ySJrCKoXAggLB3tH5Aw&usg=AFQjCNGzEFcuVHswe7GnvpPpisUpzse0Mg&sig2=oPaO7xJs5nZeEnFgf1loWw

======
ars
They've been announcing this idea for 5 years already, but no products every
reached the market. Every once in a while you'll see a press release though.

